# splitting wood - chainsaw or maul?



## tiber (Nov 23, 2009)

splitting wood - chainsaw or maul, other?

The arborist guys seem to be in love with chainsaws.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2009)

I go with E) hydraulic splitter.

I use my chainsaw for cutting . . . saws by their very defnition are used to saw . . . saw, not split.

Mauls . . . once in a while if I'm too lazy to dig out my splitter or if I want to impress my wife I'll grab some wedges or more likely my ax and start whacking some wood . . . but if I had to split all my wood by hand I doubt I would be burning wood.

Reciprocating saw . . . uh, see the definition of what a saw is designed to do.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2009)

Didn't vote because there was no option for "both". I use a maul for easy splitters and the hydraulic splitter for mass splitting of big rounds. If the rounds are too large, then sledge and wedges.

For a saw I'd be using a chainsaw or for size reduction of splits, a chopsaw


----------



## stee6043 (Nov 23, 2009)

People really "split" wood with a chainsaw?  Seems like a waste and I can't say I've ever heard of anyone I know doing it....


----------



## RIJEEP (Nov 23, 2009)

Using a chainsaw to split wood seems like it would take a lot of time, and the chain can take a beating, cutting with the grain of the wood.  

A good maul is a tried and true method, a hydraulic splitter is as well.  

Personally I take advantage of a hydraulic splitter every chance I get, then supplement with my maul.  I will use my saw to "start" a split if there are no visible cracks in the round and it won't budge.

------>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hhmKBDIAXd0   :coolsmile:


----------



## tiber (Nov 23, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I go with E) hydraulic splitter.



I didn't think anyone actually owned one of these. I chalked it up to "expensive stove toys". Then again my frame of reference is that stoves are expensive.


----------



## mtnmizer (Nov 23, 2009)

The only time I ever use a chainsaw to "split" is when I have
a very large diameter (3'-4'+) log slices on the ground and they are still
a bit green and aren't splitting very well.  Mostly Box Elder or Cottonwood

A couple of cuts from edge to center will make the slices real easy to reduce to manageable sizes with a maul. 
 I use the ol 075 on big wood like that and the extra time amounts to really nothing. 
The shoestring swarf left behind when dry makes a good tinder if collected.


My maul of choice is a vintage TrueTemper 6 pounder, I have a newer 6 lb
maul but it has a longer taper and really gets stuck a lot and needs a sledge
ot free up.          MM


----------



## Lumber-Jack (Nov 23, 2009)

I've tried splitting wood with my chainsaw, but I found the handle isn't long enough to get a good swing.


----------



## smokinj (Nov 23, 2009)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> People really "split" wood with a chainsaw?  Seems like a waste and I can't say I've ever heard of anyone I know doing it....



its called noodling and on 40+in. trunks it can be a life saver on hardwood


----------



## Wood Duck (Nov 23, 2009)

I use a maul or, occasionally, the Fiskar's splitting ax I bought for the kids (maul is too heavy for the kids). If I find a tough piece, I set it aside until I am having a bad day and then beat on it until it splits or is reduced to chips. I once cut a big round vertically with the chainsaw just to see what a noodle is.


----------



## Deep Fryer (Nov 23, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I've tried splitting wood with my chainsaw, *but I found the handle isn't long enough to get a good swing*.



 :lol:   :lol:  :lol: I got a visual of that.


----------



## 'bert (Nov 23, 2009)

tiber said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think you will find that a good number of us here have hydro splitters.  Your right about price, it's a hit up front, but run your stove 24/7 for a year and the amount you save on gas / oil / propane / electric will cover off the cost.

Therefore I also pick "E"


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Nov 23, 2009)

tiber said:
			
		

> splitting wood - chainsaw or maul, other?
> 
> The arborist guys seem to be in love with chainsaws.



Fiskars Pro Splitting Ax


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Nov 23, 2009)

stee6043 said:
			
		

> People really "split" wood with a chainsaw?  Seems like a waste and I can't say I've ever heard of anyone I know doing it....



I too was amazed the first time I saw someone doing that. Amazing....and rather silly.


----------



## madrone (Nov 23, 2009)

I've resorted to noodling on a few really gnarly fruitwood stumps and some knotty fir, but very rarely. A pair of wedges and a 5# sledge with a 24" handle is usually the trick for tough splitting. 90% of my splitting is with a 6 or 8 pound maul. I think I might ask for the Fiskars for Christmas though...


----------



## CarbonNeutral (Nov 23, 2009)

Answer D is as close as you get to my Fiskars (see avatar). I also use a wood grenade as my wedge to split big rounds down first.


----------



## begreen (Nov 23, 2009)

Carbon_Liberator said:
			
		

> I've tried splitting wood with my chainsaw, but I found the handle isn't long enough to get a good swing.




Bing bing!  LOL


----------



## LLigetfa (Nov 24, 2009)

None of the above.  I use 20 tons.


----------



## par0thead151 (Nov 24, 2009)

firefighterjake said:
			
		

> I go with E) hydraulic splitter.
> 
> I use my chainsaw for cutting . . . saws by their very defnition are used to saw . . . saw, not split.
> 
> ...



this.....

if i did not get my wood for free, and if i had to split it by hand, i would never have considered buying a wood burning insert.
however with the splitting done via hydraulics, and the wood free(not only free, but the place i get it from , the guy loves it when i do as i help him clear brush in the process)
any other way is just too much work and time.


----------



## JustWood (Nov 24, 2009)

I process! %-P


----------



## ConiferJoe (Nov 24, 2009)

I always assumed if you had no friends with a  hydraulic splitter,you had no friends.


----------



## Cedrusdeodara (Nov 24, 2009)

par0thead151 said:
			
		

> firefighterjake said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would pick E (hydro-splitter) too.  I don't own even own an axe or wedge and I wouldn't waste my chains splitting logs with the chainsaws.  Forget the reciprocating saw, unless you want to cut up some pallet wood.  If you plan on heating with wood, I suggest looking maybe for a used hydro-splitter on Craig's list or ebay, but you should wait til the warm season when nobody else is looking to buy one.  Right now they are likely going for a premium.  For new ones, Tractor Supply Company seems to have decent prices.  Once you start using a splitter, you will not know how you ever survived with out one.


----------



## PJF1313 (Nov 24, 2009)

Me, I noticed if I stare at it long enough, and give it the "evil eye" long enough, it's












































still a round  :-S 


Then I hit it with the maul a coupla times


----------



## Tony H (Nov 24, 2009)

I know one guy that used to use the saw to split all of his wood ..... said it was easier to sit in the garage with the electric saw than swing an axe. last time I hauled over the splitter and we did all his supply in a few hours.


----------



## Birdman1 (Nov 24, 2009)

smokinjay said:
			
		

> stee6043 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




+ 1 Bro

Holy crap

Could you imagine how much more fuel your saw would use compared to a hydro splitter 
and the amount of time difference between the two??
I might as well pay the gas man double what I pay him now.

And the electric chain saw chain sharpener I have would be worth it's weight in gold 
"IF" I could pay for the electric bill after pump gas, bar oil and two stroke oil, not to mention the cost of chains.

The only thing I can think of is this is some kind of propaganda from the Global Chiropractic Society
to make Gajillions of dollars in fixing broken backs from leaning over saws all day. :coolsmirk:


----------



## maplewood (Nov 24, 2009)

madrone said:
			
		

> I've resorted to noodling on a few really gnarly pieces, but very rarely. A pair of wedges and a 5# sledge with a 24" handle is usually the trick for tough splitting. 90% of my splitting is with a 6 or 8 pound maul.



+1


----------

